# Foster needed....



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi all... 

The rescue I volunteer with is desperately seeking out new fosters... so anyone living in central Ontario that is thinking about perhaps fostering to perhaps look this way. We have 2 gsd`s right now that really need foster homes. 

You can contact me through this board for further direction. 

Thanks all!

Tina


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------

